# CAO Camaroon



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm never disappointed with any of the CAO's that I try. The L'Anniversaire Camaroon certainly didn't disappoint. Sorry for the crummy quality of the pictures but I only had my phone with me.


----------



## dartstothesea (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm not too familiar with this Cam, but CAO is for sure one of my favorite cigar companies.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The Tubo I is an interesting stick to say the least.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

dartstothesea said:


> I'm not too familiar with this Cam, but CAO is for sure one of my favorite cigar companies.


Here is a shot of the band. It's a little blurry but it says 1968 CAO 1998 Cameroon l'anniservaire.


----------



## LazyWarg (Jun 10, 2010)

I just had one of these the other day...my first CAO, actually. It was an enjoyable smoke, and I'm glad I've got another one in my humidor.


----------



## Smoke N' Daddy (Jun 27, 2010)

They are Great smokes! I bought a box of them the day I tried my 1st!


----------

